# [emerge] Erreur à la compilation de mysql-gui-tools (résolu)

## Neuromancien

Bonsoir,

En compilant mysql-gui-tools, je reçois l'erreur suivante :

```
make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-gui-tools-5.0_p12-r1/work/mysql-gui-tools-5.0r12/mysql-query-browser/source »

make: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-db/mysql-gui-tools-5.0_p12-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   mysql-gui-tools-5.0_p12-r1.ebuild, line 101:   Called gnome2_src_compile '--with-gtkhtml=libgtkhtml-3.14'

 *   gnome2.eclass, line 71:   Called die

 * 

 * compile failure

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-gui-tools-5.0_p12-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * 
```

----------

## sd44

remonte plus haut dans tes log et poste nous les ligne avec Erreur dedans, ça aide   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kopp

Bravo

Depuis le temps tu n'as toujours pas compris qu'il fallait regardait plus haut pour les erreurs ?

----------

## Neuromancien

 *sd44 wrote:*   

> remonte plus haut dans tes log et poste nous les ligne avec Erreur dedans, ça aide  

 

Les informations suivantes suffisent-elles ?

```
make[4]: AVERTISSEMENT: serveur de tâches n'est pas disponible: utilisation de -j1. Ajouter « + » à la règle parent du make. 

make[4]: *** Pas de cibles spécifiées et aucun makefile n'a été trouvé. Arrêt. 

make[4]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-gui-tools-5.0_p12-r1/work/mysql-gui-tools-5.0r12/mysql-query-browser/source/linux/gtksourceview » 

make[3]: *** [../../source/linux/gtksourceview/gtksourceview/.libs/libgtksourceview-1.0.a] Erreur 2 

make[3]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-gui-tools-5.0_p12-r1/work/mysql-gui-tools-5.0r12/mysql-query-browser/source/linux » 

make[2]: *** [all] Erreur 2 

make[2]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-gui-tools-5.0_p12-r1/work/mysql-gui-tools-5.0r12/mysql-query-browser/source/linux » 

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1 

make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-gui-tools-5.0_p12-r1/work/mysql-gui-tools-5.0r12/mysql-query-browser/source » 

make: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1 

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-db/mysql-gui-tools-5.0_p12-r1 failed. 

 * Call stack: 

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile 

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile' 

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile 

 *   mysql-gui-tools-5.0_p12-r1.ebuild, line 101:   Called gnome2_src_compile '--with-gtkhtml=libgtkhtml-3.14' 

 *   gnome2.eclass, line 71:   Called die 

 * 

 * compile failure 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant. 

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-gui-tools-5.0_p12-r1/temp/build.log'. 

 * 

 * Messages for package dev-db/mysql-gui-tools-5.0_p12-r1: 

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-db/mysql-gui-tools-5.0_p12-r1 failed. 

 * Call stack: 

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile 

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile' 

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile 

 *   mysql-gui-tools-5.0_p12-r1.ebuild, line 101:   Called gnome2_src_compile '--with-gtkhtml=libgtkhtml-3.14' 

 *   gnome2.eclass, line 71:   Called die 

 * 

 * compile failure 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant. 

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/mysql-gui-tools-5.0_p12-r1/temp/build.log'. 

 *
```

----------

## Neuromancien

Pourrait-il s'agir de ce bug ? En effet, j'ai :

```
 *   mysql-gui-tools-5.0_p12-r1.ebuild, line 101:   Called gnome2_src_compile '--with-gtkhtml=libgtkhtml-3.14'

 *   gnome2.eclass, line 71:   Called die 
```

----------

## salamandrix

En fait il me semble que tu n'as pas mis suffisamment assez sur la sortie de l'erreur, d'où l'absence de réponse.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> make[4]: AVERTISSEMENT: serveur de tâches n'est pas disponible: utilisation de -j1. Ajouter « + » à la règle parent du make. 
> 
>  [g]make[4]: *** Pas de cibles spécifiées et aucun makefile n'a été trouvé. Arrêt. [/g]
> ...

 

emerge compile le logiciel et l'installe selon généralement le processus suivant (sans les options) :

1) ./configure #la commande permet de voir si les dépendances sont satisfaites, et ce qui existe sur le système (et en compilera en conséquence). Cette commande crée le Makefile.

2) make #gcc compile les sources.

3) make install #installation des binaires

la ligne en gras "make[4]: *** Pas de cibles spécifiées et aucun makefile n'a été trouvé. Arrêt." montre qu'il y a une dépendance qui n'a pas été gérée. À priori cela aurait du être fait par emerge, mais bon peut-être que la dépendance en question n'est pas prise en compte dans le .ebuild.

Si tu regardes plus au dessus de cette ligne, tu devrais voir un message te disant qu'un fichier n'a pas été trouvé (souvent un .h, définition des fonctions pour les librairies en C) et c'est ce fichier qui t'indiquera la voie à poursuivre.

----------

## Neuromancien

 *salamandrix wrote:*   

> la ligne en gras "make[4]: *** Pas de cibles spécifiées et aucun makefile n'a été trouvé. Arrêt." montre qu'il y a une dépendance qui n'a pas été gérée. À priori cela aurait du être fait par emerge, mais bon peut-être que la dépendance en question n'est pas prise en compte dans le .ebuild.

 

Ce qui ressemble au bug que j'ai trouvé...

 *Quote:*   

> Since "gnome-extra/gtkhtml-3.14.3" the dependency of
> 
> ">=gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-2.2.1" is removed from the ebuild. But
> 
> mysql-gui-tools need it to compile successfully and the accordant dependency
> ...

 

----------

## sd44

parfois l'erreur se trouve assez (voir tres) haut, regarde bien

----------

## Neuromancien

 *sd44 wrote:*   

> parfois l'erreur se trouve assez (voir tres) haut, regarde bien

 

Pas besoin de chercher très haut. Le problème vient de libgnomeprint qui est nécessaire pour compiler mysql-gui-tools mais la dépendance a été supprimée dans l'ebuild. Il suffit donc d'installer libgnomeprint...  :Smile: 

----------

